# What do you eat at McDonalds?



## Mortimer (Sep 1, 2016)

Yesterday I have been to McDonalds. I had 2x Hamburger Royal TS and 9's chicken McNuggets. Is that alot, do you eat also that much or less?


----------



## Bleipriester (Sep 1, 2016)

Hamburgers.


----------



## Zoom-boing (Sep 1, 2016)

Nothing, McDs is disgusting.


----------



## Gracie (Sep 1, 2016)

Yes, that is too much if you are trying to lose weight. Fast food is bad. Too much fat.

And, I don't go to McD's. Or BK. Or Taco Smell. I like making my own food cuz I know how it was prepared and the cleanliness of the meal prep area.


----------



## Mortimer (Sep 1, 2016)

Bleipriester said:


> Hamburgers.



Do you think I ate alot? How much do you eat?

This is the Hamburger Royal TS, I ate two of it + 9 chicken McNuggets package.


----------



## Tilly (Sep 1, 2016)

0


----------



## Mr Natural (Sep 1, 2016)

I don't eat that crap


----------



## konradv (Sep 1, 2016)

Don't often go for fast food, but when I do it's BK and, yeah, that's way too much of a bad thing.


----------



## MarathonMike (Sep 1, 2016)

The thing is it's bad food, lot's of fat. Watch the movie 'Super Size Me'. It's about a guy who ate nothing but McDonalds for 30 days.


----------



## Bleipriester (Sep 1, 2016)

Mortimer said:


> Do you think I ate alot?


I really don´t know. You have presented photos of yourself once or twice. Maybe, you did, honestly 




Mortimer said:


> How much do you eat?


One or two per month. Yesterday I ate one. Not from McDonalds though but from a delivery service. They make really large and good ones.


----------



## Old Yeller (Sep 1, 2016)

I don't think it so bad even once a week, you gotsta ests.

 MED FRIES (fantastic), fish filet ( scrape off some tarter), diet coke.   Or Maybe a few McDoubles from value menu.


----------



## SYTFE (Sep 1, 2016)

I generally order the pink slime combo with a diet coke.


----------



## Two Thumbs (Sep 1, 2016)

don't enjoy fast food anymore.

with the economy they stuff the 'meat' with fillers and it lost all flavor.

but the last time I went, I had to pour hot sauce on it just to get some other flavor than the mayo crap they put on it.


----------



## Billy_Kinetta (Sep 1, 2016)

All I ever get at Mc's are the fries.


----------



## Two Thumbs (Sep 1, 2016)

diet coke is worse for you than coke

aspertain (sp) is a poison that causes you to retain fat


the irony supersized of getting a double with bacon and cheese, large fries (salted af) with a diet coke


----------



## Two Thumbs (Sep 1, 2016)

Zoom-boing said:


> Nothing, McDs is disgusting.


^^^ mommy no fun has spoken!


----------



## Old Yeller (Sep 1, 2016)

A tip:  if possible put extra salt on fries (Obama had it pulled).  This helps to kill your appetite,   and reportedly kill you also.  Bullhockey.  Eat a lot of different......walk. work.


----------



## Vastator (Sep 1, 2016)

Is Mc Donalds food prepared by nearly all black staff over there too?


----------



## Old Yeller (Sep 1, 2016)

They say white rice bad.....ever see fat Chinaman?  Empty carbs my butt......add a very little meat/fish, bok choy.........


----------



## Gracie (Sep 1, 2016)

Many moons ago, I used to work at a BK. I always cracked up when some really obese person walked up and ordered 2 large fries, 2 Double Whoppers, an apple pie and a diet coke.


----------



## Old Yeller (Sep 1, 2016)

Vastator said:


> Is Mc Donalds food prepared by nearly all black staff over there too?




Mostly mexican or interns in my areas.....few asians.  Ever hear about bathtub boy?


----------



## Gracie (Sep 1, 2016)

I read lately that something in McDs fries is scarey..but I didn't click on the story. Maybe all that nasty grease they fry them in?


----------



## Vastator (Sep 1, 2016)

num_nut said:


> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> > Is Mc Donalds food prepared by nearly all black staff over there too?
> ...


I haven't. Tell me more...


----------



## Two Thumbs (Sep 1, 2016)

Gracie said:


> Many moons ago, I used to work at a BK. I always cracked up when some really obese person walked up and ordered 2 large fries, 2 Double Whoppers, an apple pie and a diet coke.


I was a cook at KFC.

Not a week went by that some racist cracker didn't bitch about me working there, to the rest of the black employees.


----------



## defcon4 (Sep 1, 2016)

Mortimer said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > Hamburgers.
> ...


No, not much at all. I am surprised you didn't stay hungry.


----------



## Gracie (Sep 1, 2016)

I forgot the name of the place, but it was a competitor of KFC way back when...I believe the 80's. I loved the fried chicken hearts but it wasn't until I saw they never EVER changed the grease that I got grossed out.
I also worked just one day at Round Table Pizza here locally. Thought I could whip out pizza's pretty well without too much joint damage or pain, but I quit after seeing the youngsters cleaning the bathroom toilets with the same towels they used to wipe down the tables, bench seats, and food prep area. 
I haven't eaten from there since.


----------



## defcon4 (Sep 1, 2016)

konradv said:


> Don't often go for fast food, but when I do it's BK and, yeah, that's way too much of a bad thing.


Says who? I think it was a skimpy meal.


----------



## Old Yeller (Sep 1, 2016)

I think he is AKA Mr. Unpredictable.


----------



## defcon4 (Sep 1, 2016)

MarathonMike said:


> The thing is it's bad food, *lot's of fat.* Watch the movie 'Super Size Me'. It's about a guy who ate nothing but McDonalds for 30 days.


Consider it an Atkins diet.


----------



## Michelle420 (Sep 1, 2016)

Mortimer said:


> Yesterday I have been to McDonalds. I had 2x Hamburger Royal TS and 9's chicken McNuggets. Is that alot, do you eat also that much or less?



Nuggets or quarter pounder with cheese


----------



## Gracie (Sep 1, 2016)

Youngsters. Morons.


----------



## defcon4 (Sep 1, 2016)

Two Thumbs said:


> diet coke is worse for you than coke
> 
> aspertain (sp) is a poison that causes you to retain fat
> 
> ...


Yummm... now you're talking! Make it three doubles...with two large fries...for snack...


----------



## Mortimer (Sep 1, 2016)

Im just curious how much the average person eats? I know that McDonalds isnt really healthy but Im sure its better in Austrian then in the states. Our food is gmo free and there is much more controll in austria you need to prove a substance is harmless, in america everything is allowed until proven its poison. totally different. the mcdonalds in austria operates under austrian laws. they have their meat potatoes etc. from austrian farmers.


----------



## Michelle420 (Sep 1, 2016)

Mortimer said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > Hamburgers.
> ...



You probably over eat a little bit but if your Doctor isn't worried then that is your choice. Some people have physical problems like heart disease or diabetes, etc from being heavy or eating bad foods. You look young enough though where it probably isn't effecting you. 

Do you think you eat too much?


----------



## defcon4 (Sep 1, 2016)

num_nut said:


> They say white rice bad.....ever see fat Chinaman?  Empty carbs my butt......add a very little meat/fish, bok choy.........


fish sauce...yumm....


----------



## Two Thumbs (Sep 1, 2016)

defcon4 said:


> Two Thumbs said:
> 
> 
> > diet coke is worse for you than coke
> ...


And don't forget the apple slices with extra caramel sauce.

that'll get your heart pumping


----------



## Michelle420 (Sep 1, 2016)

Mortimer said:


> Im just curious how much the average person eats? I know that McDonalds isnt really healthy but Im sure its better in Austrian then in the states. Our food is gmo free and there is much more controll in austria you need to prove a substance is harmless, in america everything is allowed until proven its poison. totally different. the mcdonalds in austria operates under austrian laws. they have their meat potatoes etc. from austrian farmers.



I like junk food but I don't eat it everyday and most of the time I actually just eat at home healthy foods. But yeah when I do feel like eating junk food I splurge. I don't eat as much as you but I am not shaming you either.

I would just eat the burger or the nuggets not both. ( unless I was super stoned ...)


----------



## Mortimer (Sep 1, 2016)

drifter said:


> Mortimer said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...



I had 160kg and now I have 148.8kg. Im trying to lose weight. I know McDonalds isnt healthy and that I should eat less, but it was a treat once in a while, it shouldnt be for everyday. Im just curious how much the average person eats at McDonalds if its really a huge amount I ate the others would not be able to eat and yes I think it was too much.


----------



## Mortimer (Sep 1, 2016)

drifter said:


> Mortimer said:
> 
> 
> > Im just curious how much the average person eats? I know that McDonalds isnt really healthy but Im sure its better in Austrian then in the states. Our food is gmo free and there is much more controll in austria you need to prove a substance is harmless, in america everything is allowed until proven its poison. totally different. the mcdonalds in austria operates under austrian laws. they have their meat potatoes etc. from austrian farmers.
> ...



Ok so I eat more then a normal person. Thanks.


----------



## Zoom-boing (Sep 1, 2016)

Two Thumbs said:


> Zoom-boing said:
> 
> 
> > Nothing, McDs is disgusting.
> ...



  Whenever my son ate Wendy's he puked.  Ah .... no thanks.  I'll stick with the local delis for my 'fast food'.


----------



## Two Thumbs (Sep 1, 2016)

Mortimer said:


> Im just curious how much the average person eats? I know that McDonalds isnt really healthy but Im sure its better in Austrian then in the states. Our food is gmo free and there is much more controll in austria you need to prove a substance is harmless, in america everything is allowed until proven its poison. totally different. the mcdonalds in austria operates under austrian laws. they have their meat potatoes etc. from austrian farmers.


an average man would have a double with fries and a soda.

remove a patty or add a desert, and that's the variables.


opinion only


----------



## Michelle420 (Sep 1, 2016)

Mortimer said:


> drifter said:
> 
> 
> > Mortimer said:
> ...



If you want to lose weight, you should exercise and stay away from fast food pretty much always. I exercise so that helps a lot.


----------



## Two Thumbs (Sep 1, 2016)

Zoom-boing said:


> Two Thumbs said:
> 
> 
> > Zoom-boing said:
> ...


Wendys used to offer a Triple decker

hit my puberty appetite when that came out.  one of those, fries, soda, shake.....  Still hungry, but no one had to cook or clean up, so I got to get seconds.


----------



## Mortimer (Sep 1, 2016)

drifter said:


> Mortimer said:
> 
> 
> > drifter said:
> ...



I have a gym membership and I excersise. I also go for walks in the park with my dog. I dont eat everyday that much or fast food only once in a while for a treat. I was just curious If I eat more then a normal person when he has a treat.


----------



## Michelle420 (Sep 1, 2016)

Mortimer said:


> drifter said:
> 
> 
> > Mortimer said:
> ...



I'm not a guy. I don't know how tall you are. I am not shaming you at all.


----------



## defcon4 (Sep 1, 2016)

drifter said:


> Mortimer said:
> 
> 
> > Yesterday I have been to McDonalds. I had 2x Hamburger Royal TS and 9's chicken McNuggets. Is that alot, do you eat also that much or less?
> ...


I love the nuggets....especially when they are made with the mechanically separated stuff. You now, all the flavorful stuff remaining on the bones after processing the chicken and then they put the bones into huge centrifuges and voila, there is the good stuff to make nuggets with....yummmmm


----------



## Billy_Kinetta (Sep 1, 2016)

Two Thumbs said:


> Zoom-boing said:
> 
> 
> > Two Thumbs said:
> ...



So true.

When I hit puberty, I got a real hankerin' for fish ...


----------



## Vastator (Sep 1, 2016)

You can eat as much as you want. It's just a matter of burning off as many or more calories as you consume...


----------



## Mortimer (Sep 1, 2016)

drifter said:


> Mortimer said:
> 
> 
> > drifter said:
> ...



So you are a girl? You are nice thanks. I know Im morbidly obese, and I try to lose weight. I dont eat everyday that much or fast food just once in a while like once a month as a treat, since Im really a "food addict" I have a hard time resisting, sometimes I eat chocolate like once a week or something sweet etc. Its difficult for me to resist but I managed to drop down to 148kg from 160kg 3 months ago.


----------



## Two Thumbs (Sep 1, 2016)

Billy_Kinetta said:


> Two Thumbs said:
> 
> 
> > Zoom-boing said:
> ...


I see what you did.


----------



## Old Yeller (Sep 1, 2016)

I used to eat 10 White Castle anytime.   Or Crystal?

For some reason never had a Wendys other than a girl named Wendy.  Used to call her Wendell.....good olden days.


----------



## Michelle420 (Sep 1, 2016)

Mortimer said:


> drifter said:
> 
> 
> > Mortimer said:
> ...



You should have the doctor check your thyroid and also your blood sugar. If you crave sugar and carbs you might have an insulin problem causing the food problem. If you think you are hungry when you shouldn't be you might have a thyroid problem. They have medicine for either problem. 

But otherwise, I would just make a decision to stop sugar completely and never go back to it because it's like drugs. Continue the exercise. 

For the record if you are fine with yourself then be happy. I only gave the advice because you said you wanted to lose weight.


----------



## Old Yeller (Sep 1, 2016)

Mortimer said:


> drifter said:
> 
> 
> > Mortimer said:
> ...



Do the girly boy liberal Euro pukes with man purse try to shame you?


----------



## Mortimer (Sep 1, 2016)

drifter said:


> Mortimer said:
> 
> 
> > drifter said:
> ...


Its ok Im looking for comparison thats why I asked. I wondered if a normal person would eat that much.


----------



## defcon4 (Sep 1, 2016)

Mortimer said:


> drifter said:
> 
> 
> > Mortimer said:
> ...


I think more as I said before.


----------



## Michelle420 (Sep 1, 2016)

Mortimer said:


> drifter said:
> 
> 
> > Mortimer said:
> ...



Well you are fine the way you are. But of course if you want to lose weight, cut out fast food and sugar, reduce portions and exercise.

I Believe in You!


----------



## Old Yeller (Sep 1, 2016)

Excuse me it was Mr. Unstable....longer feed below. No pun


----------



## Billy_Kinetta (Sep 1, 2016)

Mortimer said:


> drifter said:
> 
> 
> > Mortimer said:
> ...



Eat no processed grain for a month.  No bread whatsoever.  No rice.  No Pasta.  No cereal.


----------



## Vastator (Sep 1, 2016)

Mortimer said:


> drifter said:
> 
> 
> > Mortimer said:
> ...


I'm going to give you a piece of advice. Fuck what normal people do! "Normal" is just another word for mediocre. If you strive to become what other people already are; you'll always be behind the curve. And you'll never catch up.


----------



## Zoom-boing (Sep 1, 2016)

It basically boils down to a couple of things: 

burn more calories than you consume = weight loss

weight loss happens in the kitchen; fitness happens in the gym

stay on plan 80% of the time and you will lose weight

no food is off limits, moderation/portion control is key

There are a lot of apps out there (MyFitnessPal and Lose It are two that I know of) that can help you track your food, calories, exercise.  Give them a try if you're looking to lose more weight.


----------



## jon_berzerk (Sep 1, 2016)

Mortimer said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > Hamburgers.
> ...




we call it  a quarter pounder 

or a double quarter pounder

i used to get a number 4 double quarter meal 

supersized with a diet coke 

--LOL


----------



## Kat (Sep 1, 2016)

I can't do the fast food thing. But, if I am forced to..like traveling, and it's McDonalds..its a small burger small fry....Coke.

Most fast foods turn my stomach.  *shudder*


----------



## idb (Sep 1, 2016)




----------



## konradv (Sep 1, 2016)

defcon4 said:


> konradv said:
> 
> 
> > Don't often go for fast food, but when I do it's BK and, yeah, that's way too much of a bad thing.
> ...


So, that just means you have even more of a bad thing.  Hardly what I'd call "winning".


----------



## jessaragen (Sep 6, 2016)

That is so weird tread)


----------



## playtime (Sep 7, 2016)

i haven't stepped into a mickey D's in probably a decade.


----------



## defcon4 (Sep 7, 2016)

playtime said:


> i haven't stepped into a mickey D's in probably a decade.


That' OK. I'll take your share.....


----------

